# How to Cut Aluminum Angle in Miter Saw



## oskar (Mar 13, 2018)

The attached pictures indicates the 3 possible positions of an aluminum angle to be cut with a miter saw. Which one is the safest?


----------



## Bill Gruby (Mar 13, 2018)

The first one (IMHO) is the safer way. The others do not hold as rigib.

 :Billy G"


----------



## jbolt (Mar 13, 2018)

#1 and #3 are preferable. #2 has the potential to grab/bend the unsupported up leg. Using the correct blade is another factor.


----------



## jrkorman (Mar 13, 2018)

I would use setup 1. The vertical surfaces are supported.


----------



## francist (Mar 13, 2018)

+1 on number 1

-frank


----------



## mikey (Mar 13, 2018)

I use #3. The most stable arrangement and the blade is cutting a consistent thickness.


----------



## Hukshawn (Mar 13, 2018)

I also use #3. As the piece cuts it wants to bury itself further under the fence holding itself tighter. I’m not usually cutting huge pieces of angle, but much smaller ceramic tile edges, or aluminum corners or thresholds. Small stuff that the blade will catch an edge and destroy. Don’t forget the wd40!


----------



## brino (Mar 13, 2018)

#3 corner up is what is shown in my metal cut-off saw manual for steel angle. so that's what I do for Al too.

I agree that #2 looks dangerous as stated above.

-brino


----------



## stioc (Mar 14, 2018)

The one and only time I tried to cut a 1/2" thick flat bar with my wood chop saw is when I broke its cast aluminum fence. After that scary experience I just use my metal bandsaw now. Some day I'll gather up the courage to try again as I clearly didn't do it correctly but every time I look at my chop saw sporting a home-made MDF fence I'm reminded of that bad experience.


----------



## coherent (Mar 14, 2018)

Well, considering it's a miter saw you surely can't cut miters/angles with number 3. For straight cuts it may work ok with that clamp system, but might not with a different type holding system more like a vice found on some metal cutting miter saws and most bandsaws... number 2 will not have the vertical portion of the angle supported and may flex inward with the blade rotation direction. Option 1 is the most secure and if you need a opposite direction angle cut, swing the miter saw angle, don't simply flip the piece oround like number 2... even though we've all done it.


----------



## Giles (Mar 14, 2018)

I hate to be "different" but I see things a little different.
If I was doing that job, I would set bar as in photo #2.
But I would clamp to fence with c clamps on both sides.
In most instances cutting the narrow thickness is better and safer.
Less heat and stress on machine.
However, cutting flat will give straighter cut.


----------



## cg285 (Mar 15, 2018)

oskar said:


> The attached pictures indicates the 3 possible positions of an aluminum angle to be cut with a miter saw. Which one is the safest?



not only is "#3" the safest it is the correct way. the other two could get interesting


----------



## cg285 (Mar 15, 2018)

i would have made 6 cuts in the time this guy made one but it shows how it is done


----------

